# university of adelaide - masters in IB



## arihant (Jul 6, 2015)

I am thinking about pursuing Masters in International Business from University Of Adelaide.
i want to know about the job prospects after the program completion and the environment for international students, part time job opportunities in adelaide.
Any advice or feedback will be appreciated.


----------



## prateek.kolkata (Jul 17, 2015)

arihant said:


> I am thinking about pursuing Masters in International Business from University Of Adelaide.
> i want to know about the job prospects after the program completion and the environment for international students, part time job opportunities in adelaide.
> Any advice or feedback will be appreciated.


Hi Arihant, I am prateek from kolkata I am also planning to take master in international business, if we can coordinate together it would be beneficial for both of us. You can contact me on 09831111468


----------

